# Atividade Vulcânica 2019



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2019 às 17:14)

*Tópico para seguimento dos fenómenos vulcânicos na Terra *


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 11:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 17:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2019 às 17:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2019 às 21:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 16:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2019 às 08:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2019 às 18:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2019 às 19:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 17:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2019 às 10:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2019 às 22:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 10:20)

O lago Crater no Whakaari (White Island) # vulcão se afogou várias aberturas fumarolas como o nível do lago subiu cerca de 12 m. Aqui estão algumas imagens de drones de nossos # técnicos de vulcões mostrando a maior dessas fumarolas afogadas, agora uma área forte de afloramento no lago


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2019 às 10:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2019 às 20:16)

*Nível de incerteza decretado na povoação de Kóparker, depois de essa área do norte da Islândia ser atingida por larga centena de sismos de origem tectónica.*

*Update on the earthquake swarm on Tjörnes Fracture Zone (west of Kópasker village)*
Posted on March 28, 2019 by Jón Frímann
Uncertainty level has been declared in the area close to Kópasker village due to this earthquake swarm. This is the lowest alert level in Iceland.

Since this earthquake swarm started on Saturday around 1800 earthquake have taken place according to Icelandic Met Office. Largest earthquakes in the last 24 hours have magnitude 3,8 and 3,0. This might change in next few hours since this earthquake swarm is ongoing.




The earthquake swarm (green stars) west of Kópasker. _Copyright of this image belongs to Icelandic Met Office._

This earthquake swarm has increased the risk of a magnitude 6,0 or larger earthquake in the Tjörnes Fracture Zone. This earthquake swarm is large for this part of the Tjörnes Fracture Zone.
https://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7886

https://www.almannavarnir.is/englis...phase-due-to-earthquake-swarm-in-oxarfjordur/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2019 às 17:57)

*Discovering new thermal areas in Yellowstone's dynamic landscape!*
_April 01, 2019_
Landsat-8 nighttime thermal infrared image from April 2017 showing the Tern Lake area. In Yellowstone, temperatures are extremely cold at night in the winter, and most lakes are frozen (dark pixels). West Tern Lake seems to be thawing here - perhaps it receives some thermal waters from nearby hot springs. The patch of bright (warm) pixels between West Tern Lake and the Tern Lake thermal area has emerged over the last 20 years. Lakes are outlined in blue; the boundary of the Sour Creek resurgent dome is in black; known thermal areas are outlined in red; and the red triangles are individual thermal features that have been mapped.


Yellowstone's thermal areas are the surface expression of the deeper magmatic system, and they are always changing. They heat up, they cool down, and they can move around. A recent spectacular example was the September 2018 emergence of a new thermal feature and eruption of the long-dormant Ear Spring in the Upper Geyser Basin, near Old Faithful. Even more impressive was the expansion of heated ground in the Back Basin of the Norris Geyser Basin in 2003. These sorts of changes are part of the normal life cycles of thermal areas in Yellowstone National Park.

Recently, we have discovered another phenomenal example of thermal change – the emergence of an entirely new thermal area, which has taken place over the past 20 years!






Landsat-8 nighttime thermal infrared image from April 2017 showing the Tern Lake area. In Yellowstone, temperatures are extremely cold at night in the winter, and most lakes are frozen (dark pixels). West Tern Lake seems to be thawing here - perhaps it receives some thermal waters from nearby hot springs. The patch of bright (warm) pixels between West Tern Lake and the Tern Lake thermal area has emerged over the last 20 years. Lakes are outlined in blue; the boundary of the Sour Creek resurgent dome is in black; known thermal areas are outlined in red; and the red triangles are individual thermal features that have been mapped.
https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/observatories/yvo/

*Descoberta de novas zonas termais no vulcão Yellowstone*


----------



## tomalino (5 Jul 2019 às 15:37)

*Vulcão de Stromboli entra em erupção e provoca um morto*
O vulcão Stromboli, localizado no arquipélago das ilhas Eólias a norte da Sicília, Itália, registou ontem duas violentas explosões que fizeram pelo menos um morto. As imagens são impressionantes!

https://www.tempo.pt/noticias/actua...albe5s3OGhehNM_PxrzkCCpxUoOaFMxYyql990bks3Uw8


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2019 às 19:23)

Mais uma do Stromboli! E está é de hoje! 28/08/19!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2019 às 18:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2019 às 23:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2019 às 20:17)

*Volcano watch* Iceland’s mighty Hekla and Grimsvotn volcanoes show elevated activity, raising concerns for an eruption!

https://www.severe-weather.eu/news/volcano-iceland-hekla-grimsvotn-eruption-concern-fa/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2019 às 22:51)

*“the Icelandic Met Office alerted both Department of Civil Protection and Emergency Management as well as Isavia, the company which operates Keflavík International Airport.”*

https://grapevine.is/news/2019/10/09/hekla-rumbles-authorities-alerted/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 13:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 15:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 19:32)




----------



## tomalino (13 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Cerca de 1200 sismos registados na Islândia, perto do vulcão Askja, desde 7 de Novembro.
No entanto, o mais provável é que sejam de origem tectónica:

*Specialist remark*
The earthquake swarm, that started the 7th of November just east of Askja volcano, is still ongoing. This morning (13.11) at 7:30 an event of M3.1 occurred east of Askja. Around 1200 earthquakes have been recorded in the area since the swarm started. The largest earthquake was M3.4 and occurred on the 9th of November. No volcanic tremor and deformation have been detected in the area. This swarm is likely due to tectonic activity. Earthquake swarms occur regularly around Herðubreið and Askja. IMO is monitoring the activity 24/7.
Written by a specialist at 13 Nov 13:36 GMT







Link: https://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/


----------



## GSM2046 (26 Nov 2019 às 19:01)

*Living at the Edge of an Active Volcano: Risk from Lava Flows on Mount Etna*
https://www.geosociety.org/GSA/News/pr/2019/19-45.aspx


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Nov 2019 às 21:09)

*Guatemala’s most deadly colossus the Fuego volcano is showing violent behaviour with the latest eruption spewing ash 4,800 meters above sea level (15,748 feet)*
*https://www.thebigwobble.org/2019/11/guatemalas-most-deadly-colossus-fuego.html*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 22:52)




----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2019 às 17:39)

*YELLOWSTONE SUPERVOLCANO MANTLE EXTENDS ALL THE WAY TO CALIFORNIA AND OREGON, SCIENTIST CLAIMS*
https://www.newsweek.com/yellowstone-mantle-extends-california-oregon-1452976

*Plume-modified mantle flow in the northern Basin and Range and southern Cascadia back-arc region since ca. 12 Ma*
https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gs...me-modified-mantle-flow-in-the-northern-basin

*Yellowstone volcano: How 'HOT SPOT' is forcing magma to RISE below supervolcano*
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1093049/yellowstone-volcano-hot-spot-magma-rise-spt

*ERUPTION OF ITALIAN SUPERVOLCANO CAMPI FLEGREI COULD PRODUCE 100-FOOT TSUNAMI, STUDY CLAIMS*
https://www.newsweek.com/supervolcano-campi-flegrei-tsunami-1449999

*California volcanoes MAPPED: The ACTIVE volcanoes that could THREATEN California*
https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...olcano-map-california-earthquake-big-one-USGS


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

*Mount Rainier caps swarm of weekend seismicity with 3.6 magnitude quake (1Dec.)*
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...-weekend-seismicity-with-3-6-magnitude-quake/


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2019 às 10:36)

22 Vulcões em erupção hoje (3 Dez.). Até o Erebus (Antartida) dá um ar de sua graça.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 17:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:22)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Dez 2019 às 12:22)

*Massive underwater volcano off Oregon coast 3D mapped*
https://www.koin.com/news/oregon/ma...ff-oregon-coast-mapped-by-team-of-scientists/


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 13:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 16:26)




----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2019 às 16:43)

Cerca de vinte pessoas poderão ter morrido na erupção de um vulcão esta segunda-feira numa ilha na Nova Zelândia, pois não há esperança de serem encontrados sobreviventes no local, declarou a polícia neozelandesa. 

https://sicnoticias.pt/mundo/2019-1...3X4JCtxh6giAL7ry_q3hLkmoRzpxRipdLe6lF1yRlS_1A


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 16:47)

*White Island volcano erupts in Bay of Plenty: 'No signs of life' - 5 dead, fears for up to 24 others *

* Five confirmed dead - and fears for up to 24 others - after White Island volcano erupts in Bay of Plenty
* Eighteen other people were rescued from the island, many with severe burns
* Police say there are no further signs of life on the island, following flyovers late on Monday
* Many of the victims are foreign tourists, some from Australia and the UK, from a visiting cruise ship, the Ovation of the Seas

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12292240


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 18:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

*Volcano Off Oregon Coast Predicted To Erupt Between 2020 And 2024*
https://thatoregonlife.com/2019/12/volcano-off-oregon-coast-predicted-to-erupt-in-2020-or-2021/


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 02:47)

Volcanic tremor has significantly increased at White Island this morning and according to GeoNet, eruptions in the next 24 hours are still likely to occur.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 10:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:35)




----------

